# Waterschei Mine, Genk, Belgium



## mr_bones (Jun 18, 2008)

Waterschei Mine was one of our small stops on the recent Europe trip with Jaff Fox and Kate. We were greeted by a large carpark and what seemed to be a newly converted building that may have once stood as part of the mine. Curious to see if anything was still abandoned or recognisable as a mine, we boldly walked on and saw a large building to the side with smashed windows. Keen to see more, and noticing the barricades on teh first building, i carried on round the site anticlockwise and noticed what was left of the head building and rushed to grab the camera out - amazed at its decayed presence!!!

Much of the building had already been demolished, including a twin headbuilding but what was left was magnificent! Crumbling concrete with a huge white headstock built over the top of it! I had never seen anything like it!

We spent quite some time photographing the outside and made our way into the ruinous and gutted depths.












Once inside it was clear that the building was very stripped and all the headgear was missing - a tunnel that would have linked to other parts of the mine was still intact but when we reached the other end we could hear a radio blasting out and made our way back in a bit of a hurry!










































Just as we were leaving, a TOUR group was led in through the gates! We weren't expecting that!

For some great photos of this place, when it was more in tact take a look at http://www.hfinster.de/StahlArt2/archive-Campine-BW-2240-12-23.08.1992-en.html


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 18, 2008)

What a fantastic site! Very interesting looking buildings. Absolutely love that second photo.
Excellent find and pics, Mr Bones.


----------



## OSPA (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with Foxylady, an excellent site! Its great to see plaes from around the world.


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 18, 2008)

Good to see extant headgear (headgear is the whole structure by the way, not just the wheels), and the heapstead buildings are incredible. Thanks for posting these, always good to see foreign mines.


----------



## Reaperman (Jun 19, 2008)

Great to see the rest of your pictures! It's definitely the place Wots and myself stopped at last year only to get turfed out by the "Look at my wife ... She is a witch" Belgian Bloke! Looks like you got a better explore there than we did.


----------



## indy (Jun 19, 2008)

looking interesting in a kinda stripped out way, like the second shot down...


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your encouraging replies, although it was quite a small place, it was still thoroughly enjoyable and very pleasing to the eye!

Seems the second shot is a hit - i took quite a few from that angle!


----------



## King Al (Jun 19, 2008)

Excellent find MB, Really like the way the tunnels come out of the building in pic 4


----------



## smileysal (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW, what an amazing place. Love the headgear, and the size and shape of the different buildings. excellent pics as always MrB,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 21, 2008)

Cheers King Al and Smileysal. Great explore for a small place


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Great stuff Mr. B 
The scale of that headstock is jaw-dropping!! :shocked:

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 28, 2008)

Just noticed, on Picture 4, to the right of the fanhouse, what is that thing? Looks like a train possibly?


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 29, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Just noticed, on Picture 4, to the right of the fanhouse, what is that thing? Looks like a train possibly?



I believe it's the continuation of the covered walkway that links the buildings


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 30, 2008)

Cracking photos. That mine's got so much more style than a lot of British collieries, even the headgear is classy.


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 1, 2008)

crickleymal said:


> Cracking photos. That mine's got so much more style than a lot of British collieries, even the headgear is classy.



Ooooh thats fighting talk

C'mon , take a look at the colossal Trentham colliery headgear. Or what about the twin tandem headgear that used to be at Seaton Delaval colliery. 

Theres nowt wrong wi British pits lad, best in the world!


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 8, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Ooooh thats fighting talk
> 
> C'mon , take a look at the colossal Trentham colliery headgear. Or what about the twin tandem headgear that used to be at Seaton Delaval colliery.
> 
> Theres nowt wrong wi British pits lad, best in the world!



 British pits have a functional majesty about them yes. This one has more than function about it though.


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean. I have to admit that fanhouse is a work of art.


----------

